# VACCU processing time



## Brooke Harrison (5 mo ago)

Hi All,
i have applied for 485 visa on 2020 and my application referred to VACCU on june 2021. It’s been 14 months now I’m waiting to hear back from vaccu and 2 years now applied for 485. I have charged for 3 domestic violence offences on 2020 and received “fine with no conviction recorded” from magistrate court. 

Could anyone please let me know how likely my application will be successful and how i need to wait for?

i really scrared to contact the vaccu and it’s been a pain for almost 2 years waiting for the outcome. I learned from my mistakes and regretting now how my actions went like this.

Please help me. Any advice will be much appreciated. Please don’t ignore this message after reading, if you know anything about this or from your friends please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## Brooke Harrison (5 mo ago)

Can anyone advise me on the above?


----------

